

Show HN: Cutlass Wordpress Theme Using Laravel's Blade for Theme Development - ebilgenius
http://cutlasswp.com/

======
joshcanhelp
This is not a good idea, IMHO.

First, you're still using the WordPress API so you have to know that to begin
with. If you want to do X, you have to figure out how to do X with WP, then
learn Y in Cutlass to do X. You're essentially adding a theme layer on top of
an existing theme layer. You save characters, I see that, but I'm not seeing
anything particularly compelling on the examples page [1].

The other big problem I see here is maintenance. WordPress is a particularly
compelling platform because of its popularity and very large developer
community. Build a site in WordPress and it's easy to find someone else to
improve and maintain it. Build the theme in Cutlass, however, and now the
number of people who can maintain it is drastically reduced. If I saw this in
a theme, my first response would be "step 1, let's get this out" (as it was
when I saw Smarty being using in a theme), rather than "I should learn this
for this one project."

If you develop with WordPress on a regular basis and don't like the theme
layer, help the core team improve it, don't write another one on top of the
existing one.

[1] [http://cutlasswp.com/examples/](http://cutlasswp.com/examples/)

~~~
junto
I would second this. It seems to use roots.io underneath. I'd head straight to
that, which is what I use for WP theme dev work. Roots was my first exposure
to Grunt. Thanks Roots.io!

------
ceejayoz
I'm a massive Laravel fan, but Twig would likely be a better template engine.
Blade IIRC just does simple regex replacements for certain PHP constructs,
whereas Twig is an actual full parser.

~~~
vec
Funny you should mention that. We've been using a plugin called Timber
([http://upstatement.com/timber/](http://upstatement.com/timber/)) that
provides exactly this functionality. They have a starter theme, but since its
a plugin it can safely coexist with traditional WP template files, which is
nice for refactoring and maintenance.

Regardless, kudos on the project. It looks like a marked improvement over the
normal state of affairs. The built-in templating is far from the worst thing
about WP, but it is easy low-hanging fruit to modernize, and I for one am glad
to see that effort pay off.

------
raphman_
> "more quickly then you ever have before."

Make it "than" ;)

------
brokentone
This is pretty genius, using modern PHP on top of WP's very heavy legacy. Well
done.

